# Thanksgiving Dinner And Camping



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello to all.....We are planning to go camping for Thanksgiving, if the weather will permit thta is.Our camper has no oven. I need some ideas of ways to make a turkey day dinner.I do have a slow cooker,electric skilet and of course the regular outdoor colman camp stove.

So how and or what would you cook? Recipes and suggestions if you could would be a great help.

Thanks ahead of time for all the help.....Lynn


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Lynn, for the Turkey we've done the Turkey Fryer as well as using a Roster oven, both did great. If you use a Roster oven just watch your breakers.


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

I was going to say a deep fryer also or you could always cook the turkey and stuffing at home, slice it, pack it in an air tight container and then cook the potatoes, veggies, etc at camp. Your slow cooker can warm up the turkey and stuffing. Just a thought..


----------



## FinsUp (Jul 10, 2009)

If I was going to cook a turkey while camping, I think I would do a garbage can turkey and bake the pumpkin pie ahead of time.

http://camping.about.com/od/recipes/r/ucrec109.htm


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

You an go for a turkey breast and grill it over the fire..


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CalifRVers said:


> I was going to say a deep fryer also or you could always cook the turkey and stuffing at home, slice it, pack it in an air tight container and then cook the potatoes, veggies, etc at camp. Your slow cooker can warm up the turkey and stuffing. Just a thought..


I was thinking the same thing. Best part is that you'll have "left overs" right from the start!!! Nothin' better than Turkey-the-day-after !


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Many years go hurricane Ewa knocked out all the power in Hawaiijust before Thansgiving. We cooked one on a Weber grilland it ws really good. Just followed the directions in the book that came with the grill. Basically you start the charcoal, move it all to the sides under the openings in the grill. Then add a little more charcoal every hour if I remember right. We put a foil pan under the bird and had drippings to make gravy with.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Or my favorite...Turkey with all the trimmings from your favorite restaurant....or at least SOME of the trimmings. That way you can still have some home made things and not fret about cooking for the day. We do enough of that at home! BRILLIANT!


----------



## Howier (Apr 26, 2009)

Smoked turkey legs dunked in the deep fryer for a few minutes. Heart attack on a stick. But soo good.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

STOP! You guys are making me hungry!

I would love to camp out for Thanskgiving but the DW won't have it. So, we'll enjoy our dinner at home, as usual.

Mark


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I have one word for you.... SMOKER! We camp almost every Thanksgiving in a campground with no electricty. Our answer is a gas smoker (aka THE BLACK BOX). We use it to cook our meat (usually smoked prime rib) and then while the meat rests we use it as an oven for yams, green bean cassarole, warming up rolls, etc. We just take the wood chips and the water pan out so the rest of our food does not smell smoked.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

luckylynn said:


> Hello to all.....We are planning to go camping for Thanksgiving, if the weather will permit thta is.Our camper has no oven. I need some ideas of ways to make a turkey day dinner.I do have a slow cooker,electric skilet and of course the regular outdoor colman camp stove.
> 
> So how and or what would you cook? Recipes and suggestions if you could would be a great help.
> 
> Thanks ahead of time for all the help.....Lynn


Thanks everyone for all the Great ideas. It looks like we will not get to go camping for Thanksgiving after all this year...but I am saveing all these Great Ideas and suggestions for next year.

Thank You all again.....Lynn


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

OregonCampin said:


> I have one word for you.... SMOKER! We camp almost every Thanksgiving in a campground with no electricty. Our answer is a gas smoker (aka THE BLACK BOX). We use it to cook our meat (usually smoked prime rib ) and then while the meat rests we use it as an oven for yams, green bean cassarole, warming up rolls, etc. We just take the wood chips and the water pan out so the rest of our food does not smell smoked.


SMOKED PRIME RIB... Now thats gotta some kind of good!!


----------

